# DNS Error



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I can not get to one website I visit daily. I could up until yesterday. Now I get DNS Error. 

I have gotten that error a few time on HT but I just click back and hit new post and everything is okay. But on the other site I am trying to visit I can't do that I still get DNS error

Any suggestions. I have cleared everything and restarted my computer


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

If you haven't done this, I would

- hold down the Windows key and hit "R"
- type *cmd* in the window that pops up, and hit 'Run'
- in the black window that pops up, type

*ipconfig /flushdns*

and hit enter.

Once that is done, I'd re-clear your cookies/temp files/etc, and attempt to get there.

If you STILL have a problem, post the site you're trying to get to, and also who your ISP is.

Additionally, you might try typing the following command in that same black window, after you flush your DNS cache, and post the results.

*tracert www.website.com* (obviously inserting whatever website it is for www.website.com)


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Rocktown Gal>ipconfig/flushdns

Windows IP Configuration

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

C:\Users\Rocktown Gal>tracert The Post & Email | News

Tracing route to The Post & Email | News [216.92.171.252]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 1045 ms 929 ms 767 ms dpc6682013002.direcpc.com [66.82.13.2]
4 685 ms 589 ms 822 ms dpc6682016169.direcpc.com [66.82.16.169]
5 794 ms 670 ms 1161 ms dpc6682018065.direcpc.com [66.82.18.65]
6 604 ms 629 ms 629 ms dpc6682016077.direcpc.com [66.82.16.77]
7 596 ms 809 ms 797 ms 12.118.28.89
8 762 ms 644 ms 646 ms cr84.wswdc.ip.att.net [12.123.10.134]
9 766 ms 679 ms 728 ms cr2.wswdc.ip.att.net [12.123.10.249]
10 617 ms 699 ms 836 ms 12.122.81.249
11 809 ms 685 ms 743 ms 192.205.36.142
12 725 ms 898 ms 693 ms 0.ae1.XL4.IAD8.ALTER.NET [152.63.33.122]
13 648 ms 598 ms 753 ms 0.xe-11-1-0.GW10.IAD8.ALTER.NET [152.63.33.221]

14 890 ms 640 ms 710 ms pair-gw.customer.alter.net [152.179.50.138]
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 902 ms 654 ms 663 ms thepostemail.com [216.92.171.252]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\Rocktown Gal>


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I was going to ask why your latency was so high, until I noticed that you had DirecWay. That explains it.

Are you still not able to get to the site? I'd try an internet anonymizer; if you can get to our site from THERE, then I would bet that for some reason, the IP subnet our host is in has been blocked for some reason. If that's the case, you will need to call DirecWay to get them to add it to their firewall's whitelist.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Actually I have hughesnet...use to be directway

No I still can not browse that one site. I even reset the hughesnet modem and my router. Cleared all stuff again ran the test cleared again still no go

So how do I pick a internet anonymizer any site that is better then another


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I just use the canadian one that comes up first in a google search.

Another thing you can do is change your default DNS servers to Google or some other DNS provider.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks...

The internet anonymizer worked


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Rocktown Gal said:


> Thanks...
> 
> The internet anonymizer worked


Your ISP is having a routing problem. It will probably clear-up on its own in a day or two.

My experience has been that ISPs aren't good about offering support for problems like this, probably because there's not much the tech support people can do about it. Most often they deny that there is a problem.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What Nevada said. I got them to fix it once *ONLY* because I'm an IT technician, and after about the 3rd time, I started bludgeoning them with my IT knowledge, until they finally put me through to the guys who knew routing.

Once THAT happened, I simply needed to convince them that a route was bad; and they removed the bad route, and that was that.

I think Harry is on to something as well; what you might do is log into your router (if you know how - if not, let us know what the model # is) and edit the DNS settings there, changing them either to OpenDNS's DNS servers, or Google's.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Nevada said:


> Your ISP is having a routing problem. It will probably clear-up on its own in a day or two.
> 
> My experience has been that ISPs aren't good about offering support for problems like this, probably because there's not much the tech support people can do about it. Most often they deny that there is a problem.


Today the site works fine...no DNS error...strange how things work.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

FWIW, I just used Google's namebench to select some different DNS's. Hughesnet, Google, and an other set of servers were timing out because of all the referrals that webpages now make to other web addresses. Supposedly, UltraDNS was over 50% faster than what I have been using.

A warning though - Namebench does not appear to be a supported program and it WILL give some false results, claiming that Google and other sites have been hijacked, when they have simply added more bandwidth.


With Hughesnet, it is not a router, but a modem. DNS sites are set within Windows TCP/IP properties for the LAN.

Edited to add - this does seem to be working significantly better than before.


----------

